# Sussex / Surrey Poos



## Turls13 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi all,

I am looking to get a cockapoo puppy this year, we are hopeful for a winter litter tho I know this isn't an exact science. However we are struggling to find breeders. 

We have been looking at Sussex Cockapoos (has anyone heard of these guys) but I haven't seen any of their pups all grown up which makes me nervous. 

Jaruda in Chichester was my big hope but they never respond to messages. Now we are stumped.

I am in Sussex but obviously can travel, we would prefer a show cocker with a larger (miniature upwards) poodle. 

Does anyone have any recommendations? I have been through the GB cockapoo owners list but it's a lot of phone numbers with not much information on previous litters etc 

Thanks

Turls


----------



## 0108Hewitt (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello, 

We are also from Sussex. We waited until nearer to the month we wanted to collect our cockapoo, which was late march/ early april this year. We started enquiring about a month or two before and viewed a couple of litters before we chose the breeder and puppy for us. 

We found a lovely breeder in Chichester (not the one you mentioned). They only use a toy poodle as the father. We were very happy and exactly what we wanted. Our puppy has been with us for 9 weeks now and we couldn’t imagine a life without her. 

Have you tried ‘Pets4Homes’ website? They have hobby and licensed breeders on there, so you could always ask if any being advertised now also have a litter planned when you want


----------



## Turls13 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks so much, I think I have tried every breeder I can find hahaha. I have been slightly unnerved by oets4homes as I am fearful of ending up at some well concealed puppy farm, but I will have a look  you are right I might have to wait till closer to the time. We have been starting now as dogs should be being mated about now for winter pups - think I'm just too organised for my own good 😂


----------



## 0108Hewitt (Apr 7, 2019)

I know, it’s terrifying going to view and not knowing if it’s a secret puppy farm. Especially as cockapoos are dogs in high demand. 

Just some tips (you probably know them already)..
- Make sure you see mum with the puppies and see her behaviour around them. 
- Make sure you can at least see a photo of dad and ask for his owners mobile number to confirm mating (our breeder gave this without us even asking).
- Check for health tests, ask to see original certificates in person. 
- View as often as you like while your chosen puppy is growing, we did this and it got her used to us. Any ‘good’ breeder should allow multiple viewings.
- If the price is too low, alarm bells should be ringing. 
-Lastly, go with your instinct...the first litter we viewed we did not like the set-up of the house, there were people coming and going, too many dogs around, the breeder failed to tell us they were moving house and the father dog did not match the certificate of health! We walked away and felt bad for the puppies but it was the right thing to do. 

We are over the moon with our puppy now. It is so worth the wait and no time it too early to start preparing. It’s a massive commitment but well worth it!


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I found a litter out near billingshurst Was looking for a while. I looked on pets for home. There were some that I wouldn’t go to. Mine came from a family that had breed their cocker spaniel so was an F1. They had all the papers and the litter was healthy and mum was very friendly. I think his name was Dan. Good luck


----------



## Cesca (Jun 6, 2020)

Turls13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to get a cockapoo puppy this year, we are hopeful for a winter litter tho I know this isn't an exact science. However we are struggling to find breeders.
> 
> ...


Hi I know this is an old post but just wondering if you went with Sussex Cockapoos? I’m out down on a waiting list for one.


----------



## AnnaT (Feb 28, 2021)

Cesca said:


> Hi I know this is an old post but just wondering if you went with Sussex Cockapoos? I’m out down on a waiting list for one.


Sorry to jump on this post - did you get your cockapoo from Sussex Cockapoos?


----------



## Cesca (Jun 6, 2020)

AnnaT said:


> Sorry to jump on this post - did you get your cockapoo from Sussex Cockapoos?


Hello. No I didn’t. We found a breeder local to home who had pups slightly earlier than our original plan. However Sussex Cockapoo had me on her waiting list and I still haven’t received an email from her. She said she would be emailing nov time but never heard anything


----------



## AnnaT (Feb 28, 2021)

Cesca said:


> Hello. No I didn’t. We found a breeder local to home who had pups slightly earlier than our original plan. However Sussex Cockapoo had me on her waiting list and I still haven’t received an email from her. She said she would be emailing nov time but never heard anything


----------



## AnnaT (Feb 28, 2021)

I appreciate your reply. Would you mind sharing the details of the breeder that you found? I’m struggling to find them in this areas.


----------



## Cesca (Jun 6, 2020)

AnnaT said:


> I appreciate your reply. Would you mind sharing the details of the breeder that you found? I’m struggling to find them in this areas.





AnnaT said:


> I appreciate your reply. Would you mind sharing the details of the breeder that you found? I’m struggling to find them in this areas.


she doesn’t advertise herself and goes on recommendations only. She runs a catery at the top of Reigate hill in Surrey called hilltop catery so if you search for that and contact via there. Good luck


----------



## Linda Tulloch (Mar 7, 2021)

0108Hewitt said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are also from Sussex. We waited until nearer to the month we wanted to collect our cockapoo, which was late march/ early april this year. We started enquiring about a month or two before and viewed a couple of litters before we chose the breeder and puppy for us.
> 
> ...


Hi , could you please provide contact details for the Chichester breeders thanks.


----------

